
Infrastructure-Agnostic Hypertext - lainon
https://jakobib.github.io/hypertext2019/
======
amens
There is also a short version at
[https://jakobib.github.io/hypertext2019/short-
version.html](https://jakobib.github.io/hypertext2019/short-version.html)

